# COIL TO UV TUBE LIGHT



## dragon360 (Dec 19, 2020)

Im about to change from a coil Uvb light to a tube light for a new 100cm tank. What strength should I purchase and how long should it be? 60-80cm? Any recommendations? For a pygmy beardie 5 months old.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 20, 2020)

Hi Dragon360, I keep my pygmies in 120 cm enclosures with dividers so they get 60cm each with a 40W heat lamp at each end and share a 60cm UV tube. I've never heard of a 80cm tube, usually they come in 60,90 or 120 cm.
But whatever length you buy it should be UV10


----------



## murrindindi (Dec 22, 2020)

dragon360 said:


> Im about to change from a coil Uvb light to a tube light for a new 100cm tank. What strength should I purchase and how long should it be? 60-80cm? Any recommendations? For a pygmy beardie 5 months old.


Hi, you can use either a 12 or 14% UVB tube, best are the T5`s HO (high output) fitted with a reflector, the tube only needs to be approximately 2/3rds the enclosure length, in your case a 60cm would be fine.


----------



## dragon360 (Jan 11, 2021)

murrindindi said:


> Hi, you can use either a 12 or 14% UVB tube, best are the T5`s HO (high output) fitted with a reflector, the tube only needs to be approximately 2/3rds the enclosure length, in your case a 60cm would be fine



What watt should the tube be?


----------



## E.Shell (Jan 12, 2021)

The recommended 60mm T5 HO tube will typically be 24 watts, but they are mainly specified as "T5 HO" and the length. "HO" = High Output.

Typical manufacturer's data page:
https://www.lighting.philips.com/ap...-pss-global/LP_CF_F_T5HO_EU.en_AA.PROF.CF.pdf

ETA: Re: the wattage questions: You're not expecting much heat from this, are you? These fluorescent lamps don't provide much heat.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 15, 2021)

Coil UVB lights are probably the least effective UVB producers. A T5 High Output linear UVB bulb that has been correctly fitted with a reflector, will produce as much UVB, if not more, than a mercury vapour lamp. With this level of UVB, distance to the basking spot is a critical factor, yet it has not even been mentioned. I don't know why. No mention either of whether this is to be placed inside the enclosure or above on a grid roof. The orientation of perches under such a strong UVB source should also be considered, to avoid potential eye damage. I’ll leave it those more experienced to provide fuller guidelines in these respects.

PS. IMO wattage does not need to be considered here. What is paramount is what is needed to provide adequate UVB exposure. T5 UV linear bulbs are the most energy efficient at producing UVB. Their effectiveness is dramatically increased with the use of an appropriate reflector hood. Bottom line, using these, especially the HO bulbs, you will be getting the most cost effect delivery of UVB light.


----------

